# تعذيب انسانة ( تعذيب متنصرة بسجن القناطر  )



## فرايم حبيب (30 مايو 2010)

حين انقل هذا الموضوع انقل انسانة تتعذب الدنيا لن تتغير لو تحولت مائة فتاة من مسيحية
الى مسلمه او العكس 
اين حقوق الانسان 
اين الدستور الذى ينص على حرية العقيدة ؟؟؟؟؟؟
*تعذيب متنصرة بسجن القناطر *
*كرستين يعنى مسيحية وهى دي القضية *​ 


*

*​ 

*- اسمها كرستينا عبد المسيح أو سهام محمود هي من أصل مسلم لكنها من 4 سنين قررت تبقى مسيحية وفعلا عملت ده . *
*- أنا بقى أتعرفت عليها من حوالي سنتين وعرفت وعرفت أنها متنصرة بس لما سألتها أزاي البطاقة بتعتك مسيحية قالت ليه وهى فرحانة خطيبي عرف يغيرها ليه وكملت برضوا وهى فرحانة دلوقتي أنا مسيحية بجد ومن غير ما استخبى وعارفه أروح الأديرة والكاتدرائية ولم حد يسألني عن ديني أقول بكل ثقة أنا مسيحية . *​

*- كرستينا لما تشفها أول مرة هتحكم عليها بأنة جميلة الصورة وملامحه هادئة جدااا ، ولما تعاشرها هتعرف سر الهدوء ده إيه ؛ هي جوها هادى جدا ، قليل لما كنت اشفها مضطربة أو منزعجة وده مكنش يحصل إلا لما تفتكر خلفيتها الدينية وأهلها اللي سابتهم ، حتى الخوف مكنش يظهر عليها إلا لما كانت تفتكر البطاقة الشخصية وخصوصا بعد ما عرفت أن كده بطاقتها مزورة وممكن تدخل السجن ، لان القانون في مصر مش يسمح بتحاويل حد من الإسلام لدين تاني .*​ 
*- كانت ديما تقول جملها صدها لسه بيرن في ودنى ( أنا في المسيحية أتعلمت أزاي أستمتع وأنا في كل لحظة يختبر حب المسيح ليا ) *
*فجأة كرستينا أتقبض عليها وتم توجيه تهمة التزوير ليها وهى دلوقتي فى سجن القناطر محبوسة احتياطي .*​ 
*- مش هنتكلم هنا عن الجريمة ولا العقوبة ، ولا هنتكلم عن حياة المتنصرين اللي اتحكم عليها بالموت الأدبي والمعنوي ، مش هنتكلم على أن الجريمة ديما فعل اختياري للمتهم ، لكن لو تم إجباره على الجرم ميبقاش في جريمة . *
*- لكن هنتكلم عن سهام بنت محبوسة على ذمة القضية رقم لسنة 2010 وهى دلوقتى فى سجن القناطر ، وفى سجن القناطر في رائد اسمه " معتز " ودة معروف لكل المنظمات الحقوقية فى مصر بأنه يعذب المتحولات دينا ً . *
*- الحكاية بداءات يوم جلسه من جلسات التجديد لكرستين ، روحت أنا وزميلي علشان نحضر معها التجديد ، لقيت كرستين لبسة لبس السجن الاحتياطي ( الجليبة البيضة والطرحة ) ولقيت على هدومها بقع دم *
*- سائلتها فى حد بضيقك فى السجن *
*- بصت في الارض وهي خائفه وقالت لا لالا مفيش *
*- فزعقت فيها وقللتها أية اللي عمله فيكي الرائد معتز ، أية اللي حصل وأوعى تكذبي عليا *
*- بصت في عيني وهي بتبكي وكلها خوف وقالت ( يا سعيد ان متبهدلة أيدي ورجلي كلهم زرق من كتر الضرب ، بيضربوا فيا ويقولولي يا كفره يالي بعني دينك ، وقبل ماجي جلسة التجديد يسبوني قبلها بتلات أيام علشان جسمي يهدا من الكدمات والورم اللي فيها وقبل ما أخرج يدهنوا جسمي بمرهم علشان ميظهرش فيه أثار تعذيب ، معتز مانع عني الدواء بتاعي – على فكرة كرستين عامله عملية الغدة في رقبتها ونوع الغدة باتعتها تسمميه بمعنى أنها لو ملتزمتش بالعلاج ستتحول الغدة لورم سرطاني - ) *
*- دخلنا جلسة التجديد وقلبنا الدنيا وطلبنا إثبات الكلام ده في محضر الجلسة *
*- رجعت كرستينا السجن تاني وهي لسه على ذمة القضية ، وعرف معتز اللي حصل وباعت يهددنا بأنة هيخلي كرستينا " مش بكر " وهو مش هيعمل حاجة هو بس هيسيب عليها المسجونات وهما عرفين شغلهم وكمان بيحبوا يخدموا *
*- أنا هنا مش بتكلم عن متنصرة متهمة في جريمة ولا جرم لسه متثبتش في حقها ، لكن أنا بتكلم عن إنسانة بيتم تعذيبها داخل السجن بدون سند قانوني ، لكن بوازع من التعصب والحقد والكراهية *
*- أحنا دلوقتي قدمنا شكوى أمام اللجنة المعنية بجرائم التعذيب في حقوق الإنسان ، وكمان بعتنا لناس في الكونجرس الأمريكي . *
*- لكن أحنا محتاجين أصواتكم معنا ضد الرائد معتز اللي يستقوى بالكرسي اللي هو قاعد عليه - وصلوا صوت " صرخة " كرستينا وهي تتعذب لكل العـــــالـم *​ 
*منقول*

http://www.egypt4christ.com/2009-06-07-13-11-38/35-2008-11-28-02-39-32/970-2010-05-29-21-02-39.html​


----------



## candy shop (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: تعذيب انسانة*

*ربنا معاها هو قادر انه يخلصها 

خلصها يارب من ايد المجرم  فاكر انه الكرسى دايم

ميعرفش انه فى لحظه كل شىء بيروح وينتهى 

خليك معاها يارب وطلعا سالما 

وحافظ على كل المتنصرين بقوتك يا حبيبى يسوع
​*


----------



## فرايم حبيب (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: تعذيب انسانة*

كان لى صديق ضابط مباحث كان معلق يافطه فى مكتبه مكتوب فيها 
لو دامت لغيرك ماالت اليك هذا الصديق اصبح قائد


----------



## tasoni queena (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: تعذيب انسانة*

ربنا معاها 

وده العادى من الاسلااام دين الارهاب

شكرا فرايم على الموضوع​


----------



## man4truth (30 مايو 2010)

*رد: تعذيب انسانة*

اصواتنا كلها معكم ومع كل المعذبيين فى سجون المحمديين
ربنا يفتقدنا برحمته


----------



## BITAR (30 مايو 2010)

*ربنا يقويها*
*وابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها*​


----------



## shoshago (30 مايو 2010)

*رب المجد معاكى يا كريستين وشفاعة ام النور القوية تكون معاكى وشفاعة الملاك ميخائيل تكون معاكى وثقى ان ربنا مش هيسيبك ومهما عملوا فيكى اوعى تحزنى لان اسمك اتكتب فى ملكوت السموات وبشفاعة ام النور اللى يحاول تعذيبك العدرا تشله فى الحال ومافيش ايد تجرجك ابدا*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (30 مايو 2010)

*ربنا معاكي يا رب يا كرستين*

*ربنا يتصرف مع الظلمه دول*

*عارفين يا جماعه الوثنيين الرومان و عذابهم للمسيحين ايام نيرون و تراجان و كدا*

*الرومان الجدد*

*بل هم اهمج و اكثر وحشيه*

*يارب ارحمنا من قوات الظلمه*

*يا عدرا اتصرفي*​


----------



## Coptic Adel (30 مايو 2010)

*ربنا موجود

في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم

يكفينا وعد المخلص
*​


----------



## johna&jesus (30 مايو 2010)

_*ايه  دا   كله  مين اللى يصلى  لمين *_
_*يا ناس  هو احنا اللى  بنصلى للشهداء ولا هما اللى بيصلولنا ؟*_
_*صلاوتيك تكون معانا*_​


----------



## MAJI (31 مايو 2010)

قلوبنا معك ياكريستينا
وصلاتنا لك ولكل الذين مثلك
هكذا وجد الاسلام وهكذا يبقى
وهذا اعتراف صريح منهم انهم
لو سمحوا بالتبشير والتنصير دون اضطهاد وحد ردة
لما بقي ولا مسلم ولامسلم على وجه الارض  .
فهي مسألة مزدوجة
ظلم واعتراف بهشاشة هذا الدين
الرب معك


----------



## فرايم حبيب (31 مايو 2010)

نطلب من الله القدير ان يفك اسر كل المعذبين بسبب الفكر


----------



## dodoz (31 مايو 2010)

*ربنا يكون معاها ويرحمها*
*اكيد هو مش هيسبها *
*وحتى لو ربنا استنى شوية *
*اكيد عشان يختبر ايمانها *
*وهى لو ثبتت فى ايمانها مكانها هيكون حلو قووى فى السما*
*"فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم "*
*" من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينى "*
*ربنا يكون معاها ومع كل المستنصرين *
*ميرسى لييك على الخبر*​


----------



## فرايم حبيب (31 مايو 2010)

شكرا على مرورك


----------



## Coptic Man (2 يونيو 2010)

ربنا معاكي يا كرستينا ويقويكي علي قوات الظلمة

وقادر انه يخرجها سالمة ويحفظها من ايديهم

وان كنا لانتالم معه فلا نتمجد معه

هتاخد قد ما قدمت وربنا يقويها


----------



## !ابن الملك! (2 يونيو 2010)

*(John 16:33)​*​​​​​​​​​قَدْ كَلَّمْتُكُمْ بِهذَا لِيَكُونَ لَكُمْ فِيَّ سَلاَمٌ. فِي الْعَالَمِ سَيَكُونُ لَكُمْ ضِيقٌ، وَلكِنْ ثِقُوا: أَنَا قَدْ غَلَبْتُ الْعَالَمَ».* 
*​*
*


----------



## فرايم حبيب (2 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على مروركم


----------



## SALVATION (2 يونيو 2010)

_يارب انت قادر على انك تحميها وترفع عنها العزاب _
_هى ما اجرمتش انها اخترتك كتيير خارج السجون يستحقوا التعزيب _
_يارب انا اعلم جيدا انك عادل ورحيم_
_نطلب ايدك من اجلها ومن اجل كل من مثلها فى السجون وتحت التعزيب_
_ولا ننسا ايضا الرائد معتز نسألك من اجلة ان تفتح اعينة وتعرفة انك انت الاله الحقيقى_
_امين_
_الرب قادر انه يتمجد من اجلها_
_شكراا للخبر_​


----------



## Nemo (2 يونيو 2010)

ربنا موجود وقادر ان يرحمها


----------



## فرايم حبيب (2 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على مرورك


----------



## bent almalk (3 يونيو 2010)

*نحبك نحبك يا ربنا الحبيب من ذاق حلاوتك يتحمل اى الالام

يارب نرفع صلاوتنا ليك يا ابونا السماوى فانت اب رحوم وعطوف

ارحم ابنتك من ايديهم  ارحمها  لكى تخرج فرحة منتصرة معلنة اسمك لكل الخليقة

اعطيها روح القوة وروح التحمل يارب ليك نصلى فى اسم يسوع 

اميين
اشكرك اخى العزيز على الاختبار القوى الذى يعطينا قوة وشجاعة للتمسك بالهنا الحبيب

الرب يحميك فى اسم يسوع​*


----------



## فرايم حبيب (3 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على مرورك


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (3 يونيو 2010)

يارب يسوع المسيح مخلصى قويها على احتمال العذاب 

لكيى يكون عذابها على الارض وزنة من وزناتها فى السماء 

انت يا رب القادر ان تخلصها من يد عدو الخير بشفاعة العذراء ام النور ​


----------



## فرايم حبيب (4 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على مرورك


----------



## فرايم حبيب (7 يونيو 2010)

الله قادر على كل شى


----------



## noraa (9 يونيو 2010)

بجد ربنا يديلنا من قوة احتمالها تمسكى يا كريستين وثقى ان وعد الرب دائم  وابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليهم  بجد  حتى لو فقدتى حياتك واستشهدتى  فهنيا لكى بالملكوت وارجوا منك ان تذكرينا امام عرش النعمة اما م مخلصنا  ويارب تهدى  اصحاب النفوس الرخهيصة الى فاكرين ان الدنيا دايما ربنا يورينا فية الضابط دة يوم  يكون اصعب من حكم بيلاطس


----------



## فرايم حبيب (9 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على مرورك وربنا قادر على كل شى


----------



## ماجو2010 (9 يونيو 2010)

*ميرسى لك على الخبر*

_الرب قادر انه يتمجد من اجلها_

وقادر انه يخرجها سالمة ويحفظها من ايديهم
​


----------



## marmora jesus (9 يونيو 2010)

يااااااااااااه ايه كمية الحقد والغل اللي في قلوبهم دي
وبيقولوا احنا اللي بيعلمونا في الكنايس الكره ليهم
ومش شايفين ولا حاسين بنفسهم
ربنا كبير وقادر يتصرف فيهم وينقذها من ايديهم
المسيح مخلص العالم قادر انه يخلصها
وشفاعة ام النور تكون معاها
ربنا يحافظ عليها ويحميها​


----------



## فرايم حبيب (9 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على مروركما


----------



## napel (13 يونيو 2010)

*ربنا يقويها
وابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها*


----------



## فرايم حبيب (13 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على مرورك وربنا قادر على كل شى


----------



## losivertheprince (13 يونيو 2010)

*سلام المسيح
بجد ربنا معاها خلى صوتكم عالى قوى وربنا يمد إيديه يارب بجد انا حاسس أن جنبى بيتقطع عليها ربنا يصبركم ويديكم إحتمال ويديها قوة علشان تكمل وأن كان ربنا شايف أن الاكليل ليها يبقى مرحباً بالملكوت*​


----------



## فرايم حبيب (13 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على مرورك


----------



## Joly2010 (14 يونيو 2010)

*ربنا مش ممكن يتخلى عن بنتة اللى باعت الدنيا كلها واتمسكت بية *

*ويكون لكم فى العالم ضيقات ................. ربنا معاها انشاء الله هيخلصها *​


----------



## فرايم حبيب (14 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على مرورك


----------



## happy angel (15 يونيو 2010)

*ربنا موجود ويدافع عنكم وانتم تصمتون ربنا معاها ويتصرف 
انا بصراحه مش عارفه اقول ايه وربنا اللى هيدبر الخير لــ كرستينا *​


----------



## فرايم حبيب (15 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على مرورك


----------



## king (15 يونيو 2010)

رب المجد يسوع يغطيها بدمة الطاهر النزفة على خشبة الصليب من اجل كريستين ويوقع كاس غضبة على الرائد معتز


----------



## فرايم حبيب (15 يونيو 2010)

الله يسمه منك فى هذه الليله بشفاعه القديس ابى سيفين


----------

